# College Football Experts Club 2014 (Contest)



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2014)

Dearest idjits,

it is with great pleasure to once again present to you all, this weekly pick 'em contest for college football. It's free to play, but you will need to sign up to to join us. It's quick and painless- I promise. Each week we'll be making our picks for 20 college football games. You'll pick the score on the last pick, which will be used for the tie breaker. Games are now up and ready for you to make your picks for the first week of games (August 30). Contest runs for 14 straight weeks. Don't forget to make your picks before game day!

I can't remember who won amongst us last year, but it sure wasn't me.  

What are you waiting for? Come on and join the rest of us rightcheer. Once you've joined up, search for the GON FORUM BROTHERS league and join us. You may also join other leagues if you want.

NOTE: The sports section (here) will also be having it's weekly pick 'em contest as usual. It's a lot of fun, too, and I am certainly not trying to take away from this, just offering you something else to have fun with.

Have fun and best of luck! I look forward to seeing you all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2014)

Picks made.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2014)

August 30, 2014
8:30am 	UCF @ Penn St. 	                          Penn St.
12:00pm 	Ohio St. @ Navy 	                  Ohio St.
12:00pm 	UCLA @ Virginia 	                   UCLA
3:00pm 	Boston College @ Massachusetts 	Boston College
3:30pm 	West Virginia @ Alabama 	           Alabama
3:30pm 	Marshall @ Miami (Ohio) 	           Marshall
3:30pm 	Rice @ Notre Dame 	                   Notre Dame
4:00pm 	Arkansas @ Auburn 	                   Auburn
5:30pm 	Clemson @ Georgia 	                  Georgia
7:00pm 	Louisiana Tech @ Oklahoma 	  Oklahoma
7:05pm 	Troy @ UAB 	Troy
7:05pm 	California @ Northwestern            Northwestern
7:05pm 	Western Michigan @ Purdue 	  Purdue
7:05pm 	Florida Atlantic @ Nebraska 	  Nebraska
7:05pm 	Georgia State @ Michigan 	          Michigan
7:30pm 	Fresno St. @ USC 	                          USC
7:30pm 	Southern Miss. @ Mississippi St.  Mississippi St.
8:00pm 	Oklahoma St. @ Florida St. 	        Florida St.
8:00pm 	Washington @ Hawaii 	                Washington
Bonus Game
Time 	Match-up 	Pick
9:00pm 	Wisconsin @ LSU 	LSU 35 - 15


I'll throw in a USCe over A&M ......34-21


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2014)

Way to go, guys!  Glad to see ya.


----------



## MadMallard (Aug 12, 2014)

Enjoyed last year, easy way to make picks


----------



## Amoo (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome! Glad to have you MadMallard and Amoo.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2014)

Got my picks made...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got my picks made...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



I got UGA winning it all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got UGA winning it all!



Gurley will get the Heisman too, right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Gurley will get the Heisman too, right?



Of course!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 14, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Got my picks made...



Awesome! Hopefully one of us Dawgs will win it this year, that is if we don't forget to make our picks like some did last year. I won't mention any names, though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2014)

As of this posting, there are 12 of us in the GON FORUM BROTHERS league. It's also open to the public, so not sure if all 12 are from here or not. Hopefully more will join us soon.

Getting close, boys!


----------



## Amoo (Aug 21, 2014)

I regret to inform you Dawgs that you will not win this.  This victory is going to a Gator fan and that would be me.

SHOTS FIRED!!!!!

Hey we can't win on the field anymore so we gotta win at somethin right?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2014)

Amoo said:


> I regret to inform you Dawgs that you will not win this.  This victory is going to a Gator fan and that would be me.
> 
> SHOTS FIRED!!!!!
> 
> Hey we can't win on the field anymore so we gotta win at somethin right?



 We will see.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 23, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder, if you are interested in joining us, please do so before Saturday. Of course you may join at any time, but you will be behind those of us who were in it from the beginning.

Also, when signing up, you do not have to provide your real phone number if you do not want to. Just put a fake number there if you wish. I did!  Your number is wanted for them to contact you should you win a prize. Yeah, what ever!

It's game week, boys! Can't wait to see how we all do!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2014)

I remember a few of you forgot to make your pics last year, just a reminder to do so if ya haven't already. Contest starts tomorrow.

Good luck to all and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is the standings for week 1 of our contest. We have 18 members for this year. You may still join us if you want to. 

Four of us are tied with a 19-1 record. Bondo is in 1rst as he predicted a better score on the tie-breaker. I am currently in 2nd place. Plenty of weeks to go and no lead is safe, it's way too early to get cocky! 



Don't forget to get your picks in before next Saturday, guys! Get them in or you'll find yourself crying like a little girl who just broke her crayon while coloring! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> I remember a few of you forgot to make your pics last year,
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Guilty as charged...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Guilty as charged...


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's your reminder to get those picks in tonight! 

Good luck, dudes!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2014)

Here is our league standings for week 2 of the contest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2014)

Alright get the picture now, here's your reminder to get those picks in tonight! 
Good luck!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's our week 3 standings. Man, I had a bad weekend all around. My Dawgs and Eagles both lose heart breakers and my picks take a hit, as I had both UGA and GSU winning.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2014)

Week 4 Standings



Week 4 Overall Standings




I had another bad week on my picks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2014)

Week 5 Standings



Week 5 Overall Standings



No one has ran away with this, yet!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2014)

Week 6 Standings



Week 6 Overall Standings



Some good 'tish we have going on!


----------



## mojo02 (Oct 7, 2014)

I took a beating with all of the upsets last weekend.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

Week 7 Standings



Week 7 Overall



Posted messages



Amoo and madsnooker, the scores we pick on the tie breakers are also factored in. Don't sweat it. There's a long ways to go, boys. I may fall of the map soon if the last 3 weeks are any indication.  Then again, y'all may too!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2014)

Week 8 Standings



Week 8 Overall



Pretty good 'tish we have going!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Enjoying the league.  Not enjoying the ghetto scoring system they're using.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 20, 2014)

Amoo said:


> Enjoying the league.  Not enjoying the ghetto scoring system they're using.



I agree. Who ever has the best W/L record is the winner in my opinion.

Last year I used Athlon Sports website for our league contest and it was just straight up picking. I accidentally joined and created this years league with Averrit Sports, which happens to be a little different. I liked how Athlon does it and will use that again next year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 31, 2014)

Week 9 Standings



Week 9 Overall



GO DAWGS!  Beat Florida!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, guys.





Congrats to madsnooker for winning our GON Forum Brothers League contest this year! We had some stiff competition for our league again this year and it really came down to the last couple weeks. Not only did madsnooker win our league, but this joker finished 4th overall (out of several thousand players) in the entire contest! Yours truly finished 199th! Yeah, I know, I need to stick to coloring books and puzzles! 

Anyway, It's been fun and let's do it again next year my brothers. Oh, and I'll also go back to Athlon Sports next year (what I used for last year's contest) which is similar to Averrit Sports, but without those silly questions. Throwing out those silly questions for this year's contest, and just going by wins and losses, MadMallard actually finished in 4th and Amoo 5th in our league.

Again, congrats to you madsnooker!  Your custom Ohio State leather purse with Buckeye sequins is on it's way to you, bro! 

I'm ready for next year already! Been fun, bros!


----------

